

80legs is hiring full-time developers and interns - jdrock
http://www.80legs.com/jobs.html

======
uggedal
For those without a valid work visa or citizenship: they will not be able to
obtain a new work visa for you. (there, spared some of you 30min).

------
fiaz
AWESOME! In the meantime I'm still waiting to get invited to the beta...

(please invite me on your own time, not because I posted this to HN)

~~~
jdrock
lol.. I'll see what I can do :)

